# Got my gauges in Finally



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Ended up Flocking it instead of trying to cover it with cloth.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats probably the only interior mod I could ever bring myself to do. Looks awesome. Do they have a back light?


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, The Comp II light up great!!!


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

Where did you find this gauge pod?
I think it looks good as long as it doesn't block your view.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Mdmike...I have that same exact desk chair...except the arms are worn out and the seat has no more padding on it left. I used to be a habitual PC gamer...funny I havent played a single game since I bought my goat.


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

smokin455 said:


> Where did you find this gauge pod?
> I think it looks good as long as it doesn't block your view.


It is custom made. They are 3 single pillar pods that were fiber glassed to a extra A pillar I bought. Then instead of covering it with cloth like many others I Flocked it. It looks very close to what our door insert look like. I also did the passenger side pillar in flock.


----------

